# My first 50/50 picture



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello folks, i very rarely take photos of the cars i detail mainly because i just get on with it, its just a hobby of mine so its normally friends and family cars i do.

this is a photo of the bonnet of my father inlaws shogunsport it gets washed by the rain normally !!, i took a load of pics of this detail hoping to put it in the showroom as my 1st proper post but how do i go about mass uploading of photos, i normally do one at a time on imageshack.

good or average? regards Gary


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Very nice mate, as for the photos. Registers a www.photobucket.com account and you use can their Bulk Uploader to select them all at once and then click upload.

You can even select them afterwards and it'll generate the


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

that is a great finish, paintwork was badly swirled before so it shows up nicely on the 50/50 shot.
As for downloading photos, i am still getting to grips with it myself so you better wait for someone with more experience.

Kev


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

A very respectable 50:50 there. Looks like a fantastic improvement. 

Photobucket is by far the best way to handle pictures for forum threads. It's easy to use too and you get a lot of storage space even without paying for a pro account.


----------

